# Live bloopers (ALL KINDS!!)



## WarMachine (Sep 13, 2013)

Lol hey guys, i was just thinking when i was posting in the wirless thread just a sec ago about a funny recent jack up we had. Thought it would be cool to post some dumb shit we all have done or had done to us during shows. Here's mine  My rhythm guitarist had just bought a Line6 Relay G50 after i finally got him talked into it, so we're both stoked that we can move around some right? Anyways, we start doing sound checks and my rhythm dude was just running his triple xxx, no effects or anything for a change so he was set up in like a second. I was hooking up my rack and when i flip my shit on i get no sound? So i do the obvious, get back in the case to make sure nothing's unplugged, nope, all good, check my batteries on my transmitter, nope, 8:40 on the reading, so WTF? I start unplugging shit cable at a time to try and find a dud and still, zero signal. So im flippin, i was running my preamp through the effects return of my 5150 and my first though was "fawk, TUBES!!" mainly because i've never had one fail on me and didn't know what to expect. So in this about 10-12 mins go by, then as im messing with my shit my rhythm guitarist starts chuggin to keep people from getting bored as shit lol and i hear his tone coming from my cab!! WTF again!! turns out since he had just bought it, he hadn't had any experience with wireless gear and had his channel set to the same as mine lmao, i guess where he powered up before i did his took over. I was ....in rollin dudes, of course i was hammered too so that helped as well but still, dayum! I was relieved as shit afterwords of course but that little something is one of those screw ups i wont forget


----------



## WarMachine (Sep 17, 2013)

Damn, guess i was the only dude here that had some kind of live snafu go down? _*yeauh royight!!! *_


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 17, 2013)

Probably doesn't count as much (figured I'd show your forum some love) the second show I ever played, I had my guitar sitting against the drum riser and drummer walked on it (it shook) and knocked my guitar out of place, the way it fell was onto the leg of the riser with one of the horns "locking" onto the leg and I had to pry it off. :S

I guess this one counts a little more. The first time I had ever done a sound check. I had no idea what was going on so I chugged a little and after he was done "doing his thing" I turned my amp up. I thought that's what you were supposed to do xD I thought he was EQ'ing me or something


----------



## WarMachine (Sep 20, 2013)

There ya go dude, lol i was just thinking about it after posting in another thread that it would be funny/interesting to hear all the shit we poe ass musicians have to deal with lol. What you said would definitely suck about the guitar, and on the PA thing, isn't it funny how when you start out you're like "i need the most cabs and wattage imaginable", but then as you grow up a bit you're like "how do we get that tone down to a 2x12 or FRFR?"


----------



## Pezshreds (Sep 20, 2013)

a few bands ago, I was headbanging towards the end of our 2nd last song. My singer ran behind me then stood right behind me. I tripped over his foot, hit my head + cab which rolled a good half metre from where my cab was miked, and it was just before we started the intro for our "single". So I fumbled around, brought my cab forward to where the mic was and played the track. Probably sounded like shit, but was funny. Also I was pretty drunk (I know shame on me) haha

A chick in a wheelchair bought a shirt though, so I assume we did alright for someone to buy our merch


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 20, 2013)

Pezshreds said:


> a few bands ago, I was headbanging towards the end of our 2nd last song. My singer ran behind me then stood right behind me. I tripped over his foot, hit my head + cab which rolled a good half metre from where my cab was miked, and it was just before we started the intro for our "single". So I fumbled around, brought my cab forward to where the mic was and played the track. Probably sounded like shit, but was funny. Also I was pretty drunk (I know shame on me) haha
> 
> A chick in a wheelchair bought a shirt though, so I assume we did alright for someone to buy our merch



SCORE

Gotta lose some to win some I guess xD


----------



## GunpointMetal (Sep 20, 2013)

I have, twice now, (both in my late teens/early twenties) rolled my foot across an errant cable on the stage attempting to get in "metal stance" (you know, the mick Thompson, crouch and headbang stance!) and ripped my pants right up the crotch. The second time it went from my zipper all the way up the back to my waist! 

Back when I used to drink I got really wasted at a house party show and when I was circle headbanging I made myself sick and sprayed beer puke like 10 feet in a 180 degree trajectory.....people were note amused!


----------



## WarMachine (Sep 20, 2013)

Hahahaha, good stuff fellas! I got another one i just remembered. It was my first show under my current band's name, packed the place with all our friends n shit since they hadn't seen us play in awhile. Anyways, we did like a 10 or 13 song set right? Get to the 9th or so song and i start to smell it....yep, that electrical burning smell. So im trippin out, thinking dammit 5150, if you're gonna fry just let us finish the set first! lol. At the very, i mean VERY end of the set, the PA Monitor on my said of the stage blows up, _*literally, *_i mean smoke and flames were just flowin out of the speaker hahaha. i guess it got too much of a load from all the gear being mic'd up. Crowd went apeshit haha, they all thought it was part of the show! So we ended up giving our buddy that ran the sound/owned the gear 250 for a new speaker and a little extra for himself out of the cut of the show. Man those were the days! And to this day there are still people that say we should end a show that way hahaha, i just tell em gear ain't ....in cheap!


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Sep 20, 2013)

I played with my band in a bar. We finished our 45 minute set, grabbed a few beers, talked about how good the whole show went, blah blah... We were just about to start packing our gear when the owner of the place said:

"Isn't it about time to begin with the second set?"

We all five managed to keep our mouth shut, go to the stage, grab the contract out of a gigbag, and there it was:

*2 X 45 MINUTES *

So we put together a set, at the speed of white light, of older songs we had not rehearsed in months, plus some of our greatest hits from the first set and two covers


----------



## bannyd (Sep 20, 2013)

At one show that I played, there's a scream/note that I have to hold for a very long time

I got tunnel vision and started to black out - i fell backwards into the drums and cymbals 
luckily it was a smaller stage w/ like... 3968 bands backlined - shit hurt tho

it was good times tho


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 22, 2013)

Just played a show tonight. Basically I went to my drummer's super early to practice. My noise surpressor was giving me THEE worst tone ever. I was literally blocking everything and the lights weren't coming on. So I ended up having to buy a 8$ 9V (I don't ever remember them being that pricey) I remember paying like 3$ for a pack of 4 of them.

We get to the show and after some confusion with money the booking agent comes up and goes "you guys are sharing gear with *band name here*?" and we said we hadn't heard anything about that. and then comes back and says "it wasn't a question. you are"

I'm just like yeah... some 13 year old kid is going to use my rig. Riiiiiiight

luckily nothing went wrong at the show (other than the fact I was the only guitarist)

But my phone died, gps shit itself on me and I followed my drummer home... or atleast tried to. His gps acted dumb and got us lost in Baltimore


----------



## Albionic (Sep 28, 2013)

Was in a band with my brother as drummer we played a headline at our local club and on the last beat of the last song his drum stool snapped a leg and he disappeared off the back of the drum riser. We nearly died laughing except my brother who locked himself in the toilet and refused to do the encore lol.


----------



## sonnybb (Oct 19, 2013)

We had a guitar player for a few shows....At one show, on literally the first note of the set, our bassist hit him square in the temple. He only played a couple songs with us, so we didn't know until we finished the set. We get off stage and he is covered in blood and acting very strange. He had a concussion, he didn't go to the hospital for some reason. He kept playing and everything. That's the only big thing on our side. 
At one show, we went on last, which wasn't a bad thing. The crowd was interested and plentiful; all was good. However, once again, on the first note, a guy had a heart attack and the crowd cleared out, we didn't know what was going on until we got off and people where crying and ambulances were leaving.
I have unplugged myself a couple times forgetting to put the cable through the strap. I've forgotten to hit the dirty channel a couple times. That's about it.


----------



## Lava Joe (Oct 20, 2013)

GunpointMetal said:


> I have, twice now, (both in my late teens/early twenties) rolled my foot across an errant cable on the stage attempting to get in "metal stance" (you know, the mick Thompson, crouch and headbang stance!) and ripped my pants right up the crotch. The second time it went from my zipper all the way up the back to my waist!
> 
> Back when I used to drink I got really wasted at a house party show and when I was circle headbanging I made myself sick and sprayed beer puke like 10 feet in a 180 degree trajectory.....people were note amused!




HAHAHAHA!! The second one, cripes, man!!! HAHAHA. "They" OMG I can't even finish typing that I'm laughing too hard.

One show I decided to do full-body headbanging instead of headbanging with just my head, boy did that look awkward, HAHAHA.


----------



## silent suicide (Oct 20, 2013)

Well I played about 4 gigs with my 1e serious band. And on 2 of them my other guitarists strings break, one time at the end of the set which was allright.
But the other time it was in the middle of the set.
I was playing roughly a year and had no idea to improvise with the drummer and singer at that time to keep people entertained.
Lucky it ended all good and people enjoyed the set.. I hope 

He also had his guitar fall from the strap..

He could chug really good, but damn it was some really stressfull times live..

But I never had anything awkward happen.
Although the first gigs you do are always rather awkward since you are so cramped together from stress, not moving around as much just nervously staring at your fretboard.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 21, 2013)

My old combo amp had a speaker defeat/mute button. We were playing a show at a bar, and I'd had more beers than would allow me to determine that I'd accidentally turned this on, and I ended up using some other dude's amp thinking mine was broken. Got home, realized I'm an idiot.

More recently, same bar, new (to me) Carvin Legacy I head exploded, filled the bar with smoke and electrical fire smell. I played through the PA, though, which sounded pretty killer with my new Twin Tube Mayhem D/preamp pedal.

We have a cello player, one of the local venues is an underground club in an old airplane hangar. It gets pretty ....ing cold during the winter even with the fire going, and we always have to start our set with the "cello tuning song" while our poor cellist fumbles around for some approximation of "in tune."

Lastly, everybody loves a properly-timed flubbed note during the guitar-only breakdown... There are few things more hilarious (to me) than a wrong note, boldly played, ringing into the night.


----------



## ke7mix (Nov 19, 2013)

Once show my drummer thought it was a good idea to sprint off his riser and jump into the crowd right before a breakdown, realizing at the last second that he just made a terrible mistake, he had to fight a security guard who didnt believe he was the drummer of the band that was playing


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Nov 19, 2013)

Only one I can mention is my guitarist/vocalist's guitar strap falling off. Everyone else kept playing so it was fine.


----------



## 7SM (Nov 20, 2013)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Just played a show tonight. Basically I went to my drummer's super early to practice. My noise surpressor was giving me THEE worst tone ever. I was literally blocking everything and the lights weren't coming on. So I ended up having to buy a 8$ 9V (I don't ever remember them being that pricey) I remember paying like 3$ for a pack of 4 of them.
> 
> We get to the show and after some confusion with money the booking agent comes up and goes "you guys are sharing gear with *band name here*?" and we said we hadn't heard anything about that. and then comes back and says "it wasn't a question. you are"
> 
> ...



Sorry I did not spend clost to $14k all said and done on guitars and wireless systems and an axefx just so someone else can use it, I would instantly unpack my shit, and go on social media blast, sorry it just doesnt work that way. Sure if they would like to pay a rental fee! $250 to use my rig for 45 minutes is about right....


----------



## GunpointMetal (Nov 20, 2013)

I hate sharing gear when you don't know about it....had a show with some minor touring bands booked for like a month and about ten minutes before we play the promoter comes up and says "These guys are only touring with a drumkit and pedals, they need your amps."......... that.


----------

